# Can the "Super-Team" be stopped?



## Vee (Jun 17, 2010)

http://velonews.competitor.com/2011/01/news/luxembourg-super-team-set-to-debut-thursday_154692

This team looks really strong. Both Schlecks, Cancellara, O’Grady, Monfort, and Voigt. Plus quite a few others. I am excited to watch and see how they perform.


----------



## Alaska Mike (Sep 28, 2008)

There's no way, because no other team won a race when Saxo Bank 1.0 was around.


----------



## tommyrhodes (Aug 19, 2009)

I don't care how much they win. As much as I love the riders, I cannot support a team called leopard. Its like a bad napoleon dynamite type of joke.


----------



## wiz525 (Dec 31, 2007)

I'm really hoping Leopard was a code name while the real name is released tomorrow. Having said that, i can't believe the real name hasn't been leaked if so.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Maybe they can borrow Hollywood's bibs.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Leopard would be a really bad choice for a number of reasons. Leopard Cycling is already a bike brand, perhaps not a well known one but it certainly predates this team. I think "Schlecks on Treks" would be a better name than Leopard. It won't be either of these, and will probably be based on the unannounced lead sponsor.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

Oh we all know they're going to name the team uber-schleck-ador..


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

*Team Saxo 2.0 has not yet won a race...*



Alaska Mike said:


> There's no way, because no other team won a race when Saxo Bank 1.0 was around.


LOL - and I am a Saxo fan. 

Yes, Team Saxo 2.0 will be the one to beat, and there are teams out there that I think will be doing the beating...Liquigas comes to mind as a likely schoolmaster. Rabobank and a few others will take it to them as well.

I think the OP might have been referring to the Spring Classics and the Tour (assuming Conti isn't there). Based on last year, I suppose you would have to give Saxo 2.0 the edge, but there are lots of other races out there and lots of great riders on highly motivated teams that will not bow down to Saxo 2.0's on-paper superiority.

"Arrogance stands before the fall"

Some of my fav riders (jens and fabian) are on this team, but if they get all cocky - then I might not be disappionted if they lose some of these races everyone seems sure they now own.


----------



## pagey (Oct 30, 2009)

I reckon Garmin - Cervelo will give them a run in all but The Tour


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Leopard-Trek.


----------



## wiz525 (Dec 31, 2007)

weird. i'm afraid to see the kit. i was hoping it was pronounced Le-O-pard or something like that, and a reference i just hadn't gotten yet. but i guess it really is like the animal.


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

As long as they stay away from Spanish meat, they are unstoppable.


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

Oh cute, they're all wearing matching scarfs! Scrumdillyicious!

The look/feel of their website owes a lot to Rapha.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

*The kit?*

Very Raphaish, yes. These were leaked, or maybe guessed earlier today. Another two hours 'til the big show. We'll see.


----------



## 196nautique (Sep 23, 2005)

I don't see Jens in any of the team presentation pictures.

I assume he told them there was no way he was wearing one of those scarfs, so he stayed at home.

Jens does not dress in wimpy clothing.


----------



## 3rensho (Aug 26, 2003)

So no primary sponsor then? That seems weird. I seem to remember a lot of company names being suggested. Those deals must've fallen through if 'Leopard' is a 'Highroad' or 'Slipstream' type of deal. Who's the money man behind all this if they don't have a primary sponsor? 
Luxembourg's version of Doug Ellis?


----------



## 3rensho (Aug 26, 2003)

Never mind, I should read more. (thanks VeloNews, maybe you won't suck in 2011)

Team general manager Brian Nygaard said Leopard is the name of the Luxembourg holding company created by businessman and real estate investor, Flavio Becca, that will own and operate the new team and will remain the team’s brand name for the foreseeable future.

“We had a meeting with a notary and when we signed the papers, he asked us what we wanted to call the company. I looked at Becca and we said ‘we don’t care, can you pick a name? ‘” Nygaard explained. “He came back two weeks later with Leopard, and the more I looked at it, the more I liked it. The leopard is a slick, strong, elegant animal, and if we can be something like that with this team, I’d be very happy.”


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

> “I think we can be competitive in any type of race,” Nygaard continued. “From sprints, to cobblestones, to going uphill, and with some good luck on the downhill crashes, I think we can win a lot of races.”


Love the back-handed reference to Frank Schleck's descending abilities!


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Brian Nygaard is like a happy mini-Riis:


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

*Nice Kit!*



kbwh said:


> Very Raphaish, yes. These were leaked, or maybe guessed earlier today. Another two hours 'til the big show. We'll see.


If it is, it's a winner - very nice.

Not sure Trek makes good bikes though, so I will not be rushing out to buy it.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

I'd rather have a black and white bike with a little light blue accent than a dappled grey and red one. But Treks are meh.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

LostViking said:


> If it is, it's a winner - very nice.
> 
> Not sure Trek makes good bikes though, so I will not be rushing out to buy it.


I'd say it is the least offensive of the redesigned 2011 kits that I've seen this year. But it says Trek and I happen to ride Specialized, so I won't be buying it.

The underlined circle in the small of the back is about 6 inches too high.  What were they thinking?


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

*JENS was on his bike instead of poseing!*



196nautique said:


> I don't see Jens in any of the team presentation pictures.
> 
> I assume he told them there was no way he was wearing one of those scarfs, so he stayed at home.
> 
> Jens does not dress in wimpy clothing.


So true. JENS doesn't need any stinking scrafs - the elements are afraid of him!


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

LostViking said:


> So true. JENS doesn't need any stinking scrafs - the elements are afraid of him!


Apparently Jens caught a real leopard using his bare hands, and he'll be leading it out on stage using the scarf as a leash.

Also, Riis is planning to use the scarves to garrotte the entire team.


----------



## tindrum (Mar 5, 2008)

if that is the kit, it's the only one in the protour i'd wear. really nice. if only it said colnago....

you know, it's almost looks like they hired someone with design experience to make the jerseys... instead of having someone puke the sponsor logos onto a clown suit.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

*Gimme some Celeste or even a big red S, but Trek? meh.*



tindrum said:


> if that is the kit, it's the only one in the protour i'd wear. really nice. if only it said colnago....
> 
> you know, it's almost looks like they hired someone with design experience to make the jerseys... instead of having someone puke the sponsor logos onto a clown suit.


Agreed - but the Sky Black, White and Blue inspiration is still there as it is in Garmin-Cervelo. With everyone copying Sky, wonder what they will do? Yeah, pity about the Trek thing...


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

*Good-looking meh, though*


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

kbwh said:


>


Would look better on a Bianchi...we all do.


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

That's a hot bike. Even if it is a Trek.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

*It was a leak all right*


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

One advantage to that "blue" color - it's amazingly close to Celeste. So if Team Leopard ever want to upgrade.....


----------



## roadie92 (Jan 21, 2008)

I'm liking the kit, very simple and not what I expected! The bike looks excellent as well!


----------



## mtrider05 (Aug 8, 2009)

The bike and kit look excellent, especially the bike. Holy crap.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

tindrum said:


> you know, it's almost looks like they hired someone with design experience to make the jerseys...


QFT

Your avatar makes the fabulous squeak of Rosie Perez go off in my head, tindrum. Gotta see that film again. /ot


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

kbwh said:


> Very Raphaish, yes. These were leaked, or maybe guessed earlier today. Another two hours 'til the big show. We'll see.


agreed very Rapha-esque


----------



## Gee3 (Jan 31, 2006)

Were these Astana or Sky rejected designs? It looks like they didn't put a whole lot of thought into the design. Although I doubt they really had a lot of time to put a lot of thought into them.

I'm guessing that they will debut new, better designed kit come TdF time.


----------



## steve_e_f (Sep 8, 2003)

Those are pretty sharp. It does look pretty Rapha to me. I wonder who designed it all?

To me it actually looks like they put a ton of thought into the design and wanted to stand apart from the rest.

The whole thing does scream "graphic designer", but a lot of cyclists are graphic designers so no harm there.


----------



## lastchild (Jul 4, 2009)

the kit is gorgeous.

simple elegant understated...looks like Paul Smith designed it.

i hope they win everything.


----------



## lastchild (Jul 4, 2009)

nice pic of the kit


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

@latschild - agreed, very nice look all around. If they do "win everything", they will look good doing it!

So can they be stopped? Not design-wise - unless Sky has a big surprise for us.
On the road - looks aren't everything - Fabian pointed out that they have to produce - they may be number one on paper but soon they will have to go out and prove it.


----------



## lastchild (Jul 4, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o_1THFma5Xg

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o_1THFma5Xg


----------



## Clevor (Sep 8, 2005)

LostViking said:


> Yeah, pity about the Trek thing...


And looks like they will be stuck with Bontrager (puke) wheels, too.

Don't the Treks look like last year's Giants??? They even copied the square downtube too. :lol:


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

Vee said:


> http://velonews.competitor.com/2011/01/news/luxembourg-super-team-set-to-debut-thursday_154692
> 
> This team looks really strong. Both Schlecks, Cancellara, O’Grady, Monfort, and Voigt. Plus quite a few others. I am excited to watch and see how they perform.


I thought O'Grady is long retired  (only half-joking)


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

LostViking said:


> So true. JENS doesn't need any stinking scrafs - the elements are afraid of him!


Actually Jens was attending the birth of his 6th child instead.


----------



## lesper4 (Jul 15, 2008)

the kit is plain and simple like most craft jerseys but it is almost too simple.


----------



## Alaska Mike (Sep 28, 2008)

I'll say one thing for the team, they had better perform. There are more expectations on them than there were on Sky.

I gotta say, Riis is pretty darn good at building a team. These guys are building on his hard work, so my hat's off to him for putting together this sucessful melding of personalities. No matter what you think of Mr 60%, I think he has a pretty good reason to be a little upset. Their sucess in the future can be partially attributed to him.

I think the team has such a cast of likeable (and talented) riders that they'll play the role of fan-favorite against the more-established teams for years. 

I think the kit is a little plain, especially with the large field of white, but certainly more tasteful than the new Saxobank kit. To be honest, I was kinda expecting leopard prints, so this is a pleasant surprise. At least there are no giant cats jumping out of their chamois.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Alaska Mike said:


> I'll say one thing for the team, they had better perform. There are more expectations on them than there were on Sky.
> 
> I gotta say, Riis is pretty darn good at building a team. These guys are building on his hard work, so my hat's off to him for putting together this sucessful melding of personalities. No matter what you think of Mr 60%, I think he has a pretty good reason to be a little upset. Their sucess in the future can be partially attributed to him.
> 
> ...


+1 Agreed - So far, I've read interviews from Fabian and Frank and they seem to still have their feet on the ground, so that's good. I guess it's true that they are building on a Riis created foundation - but time will change that and the Riisian influence will diminish. They are indeed a likable group of guys which will help for a while, but results are the real tickit to popularity I'm afraid - ever notice how many Red Socks hats were around when they were winning - and how few now (outside of Mass that is!  ) - it's a truism that everyone loves a winner. When I went out on rides during the last years, Saxo Bank jerseys far outnumbered anything else - including Radio Shack - let's see if Leopard jerseys rule the roads (the fans) in a year or two - a non-scientific measure of success I know, but one that I suspect will be reflected by actual team wins in the TdF and elsewhere.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

55x11 said:


> Actually Jens was attending the birth of his 6th child instead.


Just saw that...congrats Jens! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dank (Nov 26, 2006)

I remember a certain Team Sky, the super team that was gonna dominate cycling... How did that turnout there first season? Not so good.. Wigo was amazing at the TDF, not so much... We will see....


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

> At least there are no giant cats jumping out of their chamois.


I lol'd.



> Actually Jens was attending the birth of his 6th child instead.


Not only that, but they were all conceived by a single sperm. "Man, it's gonna take days to impregnate all these people!"

The fact that JV rides for Leopard makes them my favourite team already (especially in the absence of Milram. Sniff). I'm sure that goes for lots of cycling fans, which helps to explain the rash of Saxo jerseys.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

Dank said:


> I remember a certain Team Sky, the super team that was gonna dominate cycling... .


I'm still trying to figure out where that expectation came from. Edvald is good but dominant?


----------



## tgregory00 (Dec 2, 2010)

That's a stacked team, the only thing they're missing is a powerhouse sprinter.(Unless I didn't see someone)


----------



## moabbiker (Sep 11, 2002)

tgregory00 said:


> That's a stacked team, the only thing they're missing is a powerhouse sprinter.(Unless I didn't see someone)


Bennati.


----------



## jonleestrong (Jan 10, 2011)

as much as I love Andy since his 2008 olympic rr performance I still feel contador will win if he is allowed to race. I would like to see Andy win though.


----------



## tgregory00 (Dec 2, 2010)

Ah, must have overlooked him


----------

